# Viewing Images on HDTV



## shayne (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi,

I am wondering what the best size for jpeg files on a HDTV? Is it 1080x, or does the size of the HDTV matter? Kinda confused on this. Any insights would be appreciated as I have client who wants to run a continuos slideshow on an enormous HDTV in their showroom.

Thanks,
Shayne


----------



## clee01l (Feb 24, 2011)

I have a Sony GoogleTV.   Just like a flat screen monitor, it depends a lot on screen size in pixels  and what you device you use to send the images to the screen.  My Sony has a native resolution of 1920X1200 (16:10 ratio).  If you want to completely fill the screen, then any image in that Ratio that is 1920X1200 or larger will fill the screen.  Any image with dimensions that are less than 1920 or 1200 in the W & H will show black edges. 
The device that sends the image to the monitor (the screen part of the TV) will (usually) resize the image on the fly to fit the screen.  My images are sent through my AppleTV to the monitor. The AppleTV is 720p   That means that the maximum vertical resolution is 720 lines  An image that is 720P in the height dimension sent through my AppleTV will also project full screen height since the GoogleTV senses the scan rate and resizes internally to compensate. 

Just knowing when black borders are to be expected, should help you crop to the right ratio and knowing the minimum pixel side can let you gauge what to expect.


----------



## erro (Feb 24, 2011)

How will you display the images on the TV?

- Attach a PC and use the TV as a monitor?
- Attach a USB-stick to the TV?
- Burn a CD/DVD and play it on the TV?
- Other?


----------



## edgley (Feb 24, 2011)

I have been debating this one recently too.
I used to do all my images at HD res, but then I noticed that the slideshow on my mac actually shows the image zoomed in somewhat; so I have been thinking about just making the jpgs full size to insure they look there best.

I did a load of tests and I was very surprised at the amount of compression one could apply before seeing artefacts.


----------



## shayne (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm not sure (I think via laptop) how they are going to connect the TV - good question! I'll ask and go from there. Sounds like testing the images is best, but as usually the clients are not tech savvy so I might have to make a visit to their show room. 

So the 2nd gen ATV only shows 720p?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi Shayne,

I have my HP laptop connected to a 46" Samsung using a 10 foot 15 pin sub-d connector cable (i.e., plain old monitor cable, I got mine at Fred Meyer, but Radio Shack is also a good place to look). Depending on the computer/operating system you can configure the TV as a second monitor, only monitor or as a duplicate monitor. If you can connect using an HDMI cable then you'll get the added benefit of sound, otherwise you'll have to use the speaker connected the computer.

As to what is the best image resolution, it is of no benefit to make the image size any bigger than the maximum pixel resolution of the TV (any more is a waste). However, you'll get the best result sizing your image to match the TVs native resolution, i.e., 1920 x 1080 for a 1080i and so on.

Hope that helps,
Rick


----------



## shayne (Mar 2, 2011)

thanks rick.


----------

